# Balloon Art



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

img]


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow, those are nice.







Just don't let the pencil art guy anywhere near them.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Camping Fan said:


> Wow, those are nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Do they birthday parties?

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thor said:


> Do they birthday parties?
> 
> Thor


THAT would be fun! the only time my 3 yr old grandaughter has seen a balloon twisted into something was by a clown at Granny's Buffet. She had never seen a clown either. He came up behind her and I tell you when she turned and saw him, she completely freaked.Last week there was a Bee at a kids expo walking around. I spotted him and turned to block her view...too late. She was climbing up my leg like a monkey and shaking like a leaf.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW!! COOL!!!

I feel pretty accomplished just getting a balloon blown up!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> WOW!! COOL!!!
> 
> I feel pretty accomplished just getting a balloon blown up!


*WHAT?*Are saying the WOLF really can't HUFF and PUFF? we'll have to change the story!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

That guy has a lot more time, talent , and patience than I will ever have


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Really cool









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> WOW!! COOL!!!
> 
> I feel pretty accomplished just getting a balloon blown up!


*WHAT?*Are saying the WOLF really can't HUFF and PUFF? we'll have to change the story!








[/quote]
Oh, not to worry! When Wolfie blows up balloons there's a great deal of HUFFING & PUFFING!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> WOW!! COOL!!!
> 
> I feel pretty accomplished just getting a balloon blown up!


*WHAT?*Are saying the WOLF really can't HUFF and PUFF? we'll have to change the story!








[/quote]
Oh, not to worry! When Wolfie blows up balloons there's a great deal of HUFFING & PUFFING!!!!!
[/quote]


----------

